# Bestimmte Anzahl von Zeichen aus einem String auslesen



## hammer12 (18. Oktober 2003)

Wie kann ich zum Beispiel die ersten 50 Zeichen aus einen ca 200 langem String auslesen? Gibt es dafür eine Funktion? 
Also zum Beispiel die ersten zehn Wörter aus einem Text.

P.S. Gab es eigentlich jemals Tutorials.de T-Shirts? Ich habe mal für euch einen Banner designt. Dafür sollte es ein T-Shirt geben.

100% Kostenlose Klingeltöne


----------



## Fabian H (18. Oktober 2003)

substr

Bsp:

```
$sText = "fünfzig Zeichen langer String...";
echo substr($sText, 0, 50);
```


----------



## ronin (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi.


Die ersten 50 Zeichen:

```
$new_string = substr($old_string, 0, 50);
```


Die ersten 10 Wörter

```
$string = strtok($old_string, " ");
  for ($i = 0; $i < 10; $i++) {
    echo $string." ";
    $string = strtok(" ");
  }
```

Viel Spaß. ^^


----------

